
Early developer preview: Twitter Retweeting API - ivankirigin
http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-api-announce/browse_thread/thread/1e07e332ec3d449d?hl=en
======
dannyr
I guess this would make it easy for TweetMeme and other services track
Retweets. It would likely make Retweeting for prevalent since it's easier.

